# APR Motorsports Presents the Audi R8 LMS



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

November 23, 2011 (Opelika, AL) - APR Motorsport is proud to announce that it will become the first team to compete in the GRAND-AM Rolex Sports Car Series with the Audi R8 LMS, when the team takes the green flag for January's 50th Rolex 24 at Daytona on January 28, 2012 - and, hopefully, is first to the checkered flag on January 29.

Passion for the Audi brand runs deep at APR. Stephen Hooks, President and CEO of APR, was an aspiring driver and Audi enthusiast who raced Audis in the Motorola Cup - the predecessor to GRAND-AM. After leaving his driving ambitions to build APR into the largest aftermarket and motorsport company for Audis worldwide, Hooks returned to competition as a principal in APR Motorsport. The team was the first to race Audi's newest and hottest sedan, the B8 model generation Audi S4, in the GRAND-AM Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge. Being the first team to field the R8 LMS in North America is a natural progression for APR Motorsport.

* Full Story *


----------



## sweetumair (Dec 15, 2011)

*APR with Audi awesome*

Both the companies APR and Audi are so famous so if they are having contract with each other so it will be awesome.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

I understand the car arrived this morning and is clearing customs in Atlanta


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I know Arin is fairly regular in here. Hopefully he will post some pics.


----------



## mwatters (Dec 7, 2011)

can't wait to see the audi r8 race! that should be awesome. any predictions for how it will do?


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I know Arin is fairly regular in here. Hopefully he will post some pics.


I love the paint on the car I follow APR on Face book.:wave:


----------



## Forumolacabs (Feb 14, 2012)

*PRICE*

I want to buy this Car.What is the price of Audi R8 in India?


----------



## imtiazali0545 (May 2, 2021)

I love audi a8 car. I'll add this into my Car rentals in Hyderabad


----------

